# boxing art (drawings, caricatures, comic strips, boxing posters, covers, etc)



## doug.ie

didn't want to add these with the boxing photos thread....hope its alright giving this a thread of its own...just some i have collected or found...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## DanielJFiasco

Awesome stuff doug.ie.

Here's one of my personal favourites, from Jack Dempsey's book "Championship Fighting". Jack uses this picture to illustrate the bizaare fact that if you drop a baby from a fourth storey window on to the head of a truck driver, it will likely knock him out. As most boxers weigh more than a baby, it is possible to knockout even the toughest truck driver. I've got the pdf of the book if anybody wants it.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

excellent daniel :good


----------



## doug.ie

bit reluctant to post this lot...as they are just comic strips from a comic...it's a few selections from the 'graphic novel' as it likes to call itself...too many to post the lot...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## DanielJFiasco

I love this thread. Spent about an hour looking at all this stuff. Great work!


----------



## doug.ie

George Godfrey 1928 article (lifted from another boxing site)
GODFREY BOUGHT TRUNK

Godfrey had been working In Jack 
Dempsey's camp as a sparring partner 
and when his services were no longer 
needed Jack Kearns gave him $500 
to pay his fare from Saratoga to 
Philadelphia and provide some pork 
chops en route. 
The big ***** was several . days 
late in arriving at the baron's home 
and when he did arrive the baron 
hardly knew him. He had on a high 
silk hat, a frock coat, yellow shoes, 
white spats, a cane, yellow gloves 
and a tie that would have stopped 
the Twentieth Century. He also had 
a big wardrobe trunk with "George 
Godfrey" painted in letters a foot 
high on one side and a huge "X" on 
the other side. 
"What's that on there for?" Dougherty 
asked, pointing to the "X" on 
the trunk. 
"That's my name in my kind of 
writin'. My name in your kind of 
writln' is on the other side." 
Dougherty wanted to know how 
much money he had and when he 
was told that he had none left he 
wanted an explanation. 
"You see, Mist. Dougherty, I needed 
a lot of decorations inside and 
out and I gottem.- Pork costs big 
and don't go far when you been eating 
little in a training camp and 
clothes Is costly." 
"What have you got in the trunk?" 
he was asked. 
"Nothln1." he said. "You see, Mist 
Dougherty. I always did crave a trunk 
with my name on it and I decided 
I'd better git one while I had money 
Because when I needed one might 
Not have money. I'm all set now 
And needing a vacation. How much 
Loan am I good for Mist.Dougherty?


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Flea Man

Brilliant thread so far!


----------



## doug.ie

jolly decent of you to say flea man....i'm just a magpie though, grabbing these from wherever i find them.....feel free to add to it


----------



## doug.ie

jeffries v johnson drawing..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## wrimc

Where do those comic strip style drawings come from what publications?


----------



## doug.ie

not giving a smart answer...i honestly dont know or remember...i just grab and save things into folders over the years when i see it.


----------



## wrimc

I wish I lived in an era where that sort of stuff was pop culture


----------



## john garfield

These boxing cartoons are priceless, doug. Growing up, tore open the daily World Telegram just to see Willard Mullin's latest sports cartoon. Made me wanna become a cartoonist, just like him, but do a strip.

Any Mullins' cartoons in your collection?

Just glanced up to see Mullins' Marciano cartoon. Recognized Mullins style immediately


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Artist: Ellis- Charles (1925 - 2004)
Title:	"Joe Louis Knocking Out Max Schmeling"


----------



## doug.ie

a joe louis painting from an artist called robert riggs..










and another random painting of his that i like the look of a lot..."Fixed Fight from The Saturday Evening Post, July 1951"


----------



## doug.ie

some more from riggs...

btw...more info on robert riggs here...
http://illustrationart.blogspot.ie/2011/08/robert-riggs.html


----------



## doug.ie

the following are from a poster on esb who i followed...he's jetski on there...real name john murawski...very talented man...some of his work..

Juan Manuel Marquez vs Michael Katsidis..









Pacquiao vs Diaz II..









Roy Jones Jr. vs James Toney..









Arturo Gatti vs Micky Ward: Trilogy for the Ages...









Kostya Tszyu vs Ricky Hatton..









Floyd Patterson vs Ingemar Johannson..









Dunne vs Cordoba.. (my favourite...he did this for a pal of mine paddy cronin who some of you might know, an irish poster on esb)..









Cotto vs Margarito..









all his work is here...
http://myartnsoul.blogspot.ie/

.


----------



## john garfield

doug.ie said:


> some more from riggs...
> 
> btw...more info on robert riggs here...
> http://illustrationart.blogspot.ie/2011/08/robert-riggs.html


These Riggs noires are FANTASTIC! doug -- what I try to paint with words


----------



## doug.ie

and you do JG...you do !!
but, yes, fantastic aren't they ?....if i didnt have a missus here i'd have the house covered in framed prints of them


----------



## doug.ie

from an artist called gabe pirillo..

marciano - walcott..









ali - frazier..









and a joe louis painting from the same artist..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## wrimc

Some really great stuff here @doug.ie would love to get my hands on some of the originals of these posters.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Bob Montgomery (left) and Beau Jack on May 21, 1943 at a soldout Madison Square Garden


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Vic

Wow. I loved this thread !!!


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Al "Bummy" Davis


----------



## doug.ie

Barney Ross


----------



## doug.ie

Ruby Goldstein as a Lightweight Contender


----------



## doug.ie

Jack "Kid" Berg


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## dkos

All done by Richard T. Slone:


----------



## doug.ie

nice ones dkos.

stanley ketchel..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Dave Sands hitting Harry Brimm


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

jack johnson - tommy burns


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## JeC




----------



## doug.ie

excellent jec ^^


----------



## doug.ie

pep - saddler


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Vic




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

henry cooper..










(with randy turpin?)..


----------



## doug.ie

Jimmy Wilde Vs Pancho Villa


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

louis - braaddock


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

1919

_The painting depicts the occasion when Jimmy Wilde outpointed Joe Lynch of America after a battle over 15 rounds. At the end, the Prince of Wales (later Edward VIII) stepped into the ring and congratulated the tiny Welshman on his victory. This was the first time Royalty officially entered the ring and thereby had given their official patronage to boxing, a sport which had been illegal in the days of bare knuckle fighting and was still looking for acceptance._


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

on this night in march 1979...muhammad ali...billed as being his last ring appearance ever...fought 3 exhibition bouts against dino dennis, alonzo johnson and jimmy ellis.


----------



## wrimc

doug.ie said:


> 1919
> 
> _The painting depicts the occasion when Jimmy Wilde outpointed Joe Lynch of America after a battle over 15 rounds. At the end, the Prince of Wales (later Edward VIII) stepped into the ring and congratulated the tiny Welshman on his victory. This was the first time Royalty officially entered the ring and thereby had given their official patronage to boxing, a sport which had been illegal in the days of bare knuckle fighting and was still looking for acceptance._


Fascinating painting. I wonder how often royalty has attended a boxing match. Really of its time this painting. Very different but I love it.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## O59

I love all this stuff. Good work!


----------



## doug.ie

excellent ^^


----------



## doug.ie

spinks v ali II


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

check hook boxing...


----------



## doug.ie

...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

southpaw lew tendler..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

just before he lost to benny lynch..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

louis - schmeling


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Roe

Cheers Doug. Some terrific ones in here


----------



## allenko1

great thread...


----------



## rob snell

*artwork*


----------



## rob snell

*artwork*

I have been collecting this type of work for some years and great to see someone shares my interest.


----------



## rob snell




----------



## Wickio

Superb thread, some real gems in here.


----------



## rob snell




----------



## rob snell




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Boxed Ears

One of the best threads the world has ever seen. It's also destroying my archaic computer, trying to load the pages.



rob snell said:


> I have been collecting this type of work for some years and great to see someone shares my interest.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Individually thread-worthy, that. Joe had to be a bit like an Irish Setter.


----------



## It's Ovah

Phenomenal thread. I seriously haven't even seen about 1% of the pictures posted here before now.


----------



## Yiddle

Great thread awesome pictures


----------



## AlFrancis

Some great artwork on here! Here's one close to my heart








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## It's Ovah

Would anyone mind if I posted some of my own artwork here? I'm still working on a few pieces, but will hopefully have them done by Monday.


----------



## PivotPunch

It's Ovah said:


> Would anyone mind if I posted some of my own artwork here? I'm still working on a few pieces, but will hopefully have them done by Monday.


The more the better especially if it's from someone from this forum


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Boogle McDougal

Wow, so much awesome inspiring stuff in here. Too many to mention really. For example, HOLY SHIT:
When have you ever seen anything quite like this here? This is great work.
Great drawing, great design. Damn.



doug.ie said:


>


----------



## Phantom

Just an awesome thread...just love the one with the "different" facial expressions of Louis. Well drawn _and_ funny.


----------



## doug.ie

robinson v maxim..


----------



## Phantom

doug.ie said:


> robinson v maxim..


Excellent..


----------



## rob snell

magic


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoNeck

This one is my favorite piece of boxing related art.


----------



## NoNeck




----------



## NoNeck




----------



## Felix

doug.ie said:


>


Love it.


----------



## Felix

Not any named fighter, but still a very cool painting, by Peter Howson:










Anyone posted any George Bellows or Leroy Neiman?


----------



## doug.ie

is that for a poster of rocky 19 ?  ^^


----------



## Felix

doug.ie said:


> is that for a poster of rocky 19 ?  ^^


Haha! I don't know the title of it, but the artist used to be a British official war artist. He's done album covers for Live's Throwing Copper and Beautiful South's Quench. This is that latter cover:


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## NoMas

Some good gems there, the Floyd Patterson one mentioning the 'peakaboo' must of been one of the first mentions of it?


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Trail

Felix said:


> Haha! I don't know the title of it, but the artist used to be a British official war artist. He's done album covers for *Live's Throwing Copper* and Beautiful South's Quench. This is that latter cover:


I was living in the States when that band were jumping up, saw them at Jones Beach, NY. They were soooooooo good.

Now back to boxing...


----------



## doug.ie

The Two Second Fight. April 5th 1902.

Battling Nelson knocked out his opponent, William Rossler, two seconds into the first round making this the shortest bout in history to date. It would be equalled 13 years later by the Billy Weeks v Romeo Hagen bout of Dec.18, 1915.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Hagler vs Antuofermo


----------



## doug.ie

"He didn't take Braddock seriously, he didn't train, and he got a b.j. before the fight," - Max Baer Jr.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Joe Louis Comic printed in 1950..



















rather than post it all...if anyone is interested you can see all of the pages here...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.483464318465253.1073741840.435965623215123&type=1


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

In one of his sober moments, Mickey Walker had made Doc Kearns promise they would take a trip to Ireland. His father's people had come from Roscommon, his mother's from Kerry, and his mail bag was always full of letters from people claiming to be cousins or related in some way, warm, friendly letters, and Mickey wanted to meet them. So Doc gave Walter Friedman a roll of bills and told him to book the trip to the Emerald Isle.

Friedman was a Broadway character labeled "Good-Time Charley" by Damon Runyon. Friedman didn't know anybody in Ireland, but he did know a cute little French actress with whom he had been keeping company in London, and she was returning to Paris the next day. Problem solved. He bought a bunch of tickets for Paris and took them to Kearns. Doc was just as happy about the new destination. He didn't know anybody in Ireland either.

Mickey had been in Paris a couple of days before he realized that he wasn't in Ireland, and that the people were speaking French, not Gaelic. By that time he didn't seem to care. He was having too good a time.

(by John Jarrett)


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

This card was originally scheduled for June 19 but had to be postponed when Mickey Walker was laid up with an infected toe...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Tony DeMarco vs Carmen Basilio. Boston Garden, December 1955.










@44.20 here...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

from @Klompton 's wonderful harry greb book..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Jdempsey85

Great thread @doug.ie


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## NoMas

doug.ie said:


>


Wow, that is awesome!!!


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Yiddle

doug.ie said:


>


That's impressive is it yours


----------



## doug.ie

Yiddle said:


> That's impressive is it yours


I wish. no...just a picture of it I had on a folder here.


----------



## Trail

I say it pretty much every time I visit this thread. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## doug.ie

Barney Ross


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## turbotime

Loved the stuff on Beau Jack. Underrated ATG


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## hazza




----------



## doug.ie

(1930)


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Barney Ross


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Boxed Ears

I've got to be honest, Doug...I'm a little hurt that my painting of Vitali Klitschko is not here.


----------



## doug.ie

where is this wonderful artwork that you speak of that escaped me brother ??


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Well matched.

The third fight was so close (a split decision win for Montgomery), they had to have a fourth fight (a points win for Beau Jack, which one judge had a draw).


----------



## doug.ie

bit current for here...but is impressive i thought...

with the artist jay connolly....commissioned by francis warren..


----------



## doug.ie

Barbados Joe Walcott - 1930.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## NoMas

doug.ie said:


> 1919
> 
> _The painting depicts the occasion when Jimmy Wilde outpointed Joe Lynch of America after a battle over 15 rounds. At the end, the Prince of Wales (later Edward VIII) stepped into the ring and congratulated the tiny Welshman on his victory. This was the first time Royalty officially entered the ring and thereby had given their official patronage to boxing, a sport which had been illegal in the days of bare knuckle fighting and was still looking for acceptance._


 @doug.ie you might be the man to asked mate...

I wanna get my oldman a 'bare knuckle' or 'early boxing' scene painting for Christmas (and then put in nice frame)...

Im looking around for one but havint had much luck... Do you know of any such known paintings or know of any shops that sell or specialise in old sports paintings???

Even one like this Jimmy Wilde one is really cool, but would rather any outdoor contest with grass and trees around etc with two fighters duking it out :cheers


----------



## NoMas

Them two Riggs paintings are awesome to...


----------



## thistle1

NoMas said:


> @*doug.ie* you might be the man to asked mate...
> 
> _*I wanna get my oldman a 'bare knuckle' or 'early boxing' scene painting for Christmas*_ (and then put in nice frame)...
> 
> Im looking around for one but havint had much luck... Do you know of any such known paintings or know of any shops that sell or specialise in old sports paintings???
> 
> Even one like this Jimmy Wilde one is really cool, but would rather any outdoor contest with grass and trees around etc with two fighters duking it out :cheers


----------



## NoMas

thistle1 said:


>


Thats cool, where did you find that, you got a link??? When I click on it, it says error...


----------



## thistle1

http://firststreetconfidential.com/index.history.0628.html

http://firststreetconfidential.com/index.html

first link, nearly all the way down, site messed but picture there.


----------



## NoMas

Cheers mate, its not quite what Im after... But its a really cool pic, I might buy it for myself though haha


----------



## AlFrancis

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## doug.ie

from Fletch Lewis...an artist who's work i have posted about many times...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

June 18, 1919


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Dodger Stadium, Los Angeles - March 16 1963


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## DB Cooper

Some of those old fight tickets are spectacular to see :good


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Yiddle

whats the going rate for a decent sized piece of art or two

I was thinking perhaps berg vs chocolate and maybe holmes vs cooney


----------



## thistle1

LEN HARVEY


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

March 1, 1975
WBC Featherweight Title

How it went..
"Bobby Chacon retained his WBC featherweight championship Saturday night in lightning-like fashion, knocking out Mexico's Jesus "Papelero" Estrada in the 2nd round of their scheduled 15 round title fight. Chacon knocked down Estrada twice in the 2nd round and referee John Thomas didn't even bother to count the second time. Thomas signaled the end after Estrada went down from a barrage of Chacon rights and lefts near a neutral corner with only 34 seconds remaining in the round. Chacon had his opponent down the first time on a vicious right hand to the head after the fighters had exchanged punches in Chacon's corner." - United Press International


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Yiddle

no artists around then


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

1943


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

1909


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

1915


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Felix

Yiddle said:


> whats the going rate for a decent sized piece of art or two
> 
> I was thinking perhaps berg vs chocolate and maybe holmes vs cooney


If you can't find what you want I know a chap who could most likely knock you up something for a reasonable fee (me). :good


----------



## doug.ie

cheeky wee bump, seeing as i'm rambling around back here for a while


----------



## thegee

@dougie.ie just came along your great collection, fantastic selection. I saw Joe Louis at the end of his life sitting in a wheelchair outsie the hotel , people putting dollar bills n those once powerful hands, truly brought a tear to my eyes In2009 I was lucky enough to meet Carmen Basilio and Emile Griffith, both of these great men were very ill , but still found the time to spend with all the fans., also there was Billy Backus, Carmens nephew, who also wonaversion of the welterweight title in 1970..Griffith fought 112 times , with a record of 85-24-2 , he won his first world title in 1962 against Fernandez, and lost it 1963 to Rodriquez. In 1964 I saw him twice at the Empire Pool, against Brian Curvis and Dave Charnley, both wins for Emile. In 1969 he fought and lost .to Jose Napoles, and in 1973 he fought and lost to Carlos Monzon,, his last world title attempt was in 1976, aged 38 he lost to Dagge. His last fight was in 1977 , he lost to Alan Minter, as good as Alan was , Idont think he would have beaten the 1967 Griffith. As for Carmen what is there to say, Bert Sugar says that he was one of the greatest welters ever?, debatable, but was certainly in the top ten., his record reads, 56-16-7,, onhis record are the cream of that era, De Marco, Saxton,Fulmer,Pender, Ortega, Aragon, and of course his two fights with Sugar Ray Robinson. Inmy conversations with him , when I asked him what was hishardest fight he did not hesitate and mentioned Fulmer, I then asked him about the Robinson fights , He was adamant that he had won both, both were split decisions. Emile died in 2013 aged 75yrs, and Carmen died in2012, aged 85yrs. On the entrance to the IBHO is a vast window display of Carmens Belts and trophies, a great tribute to a son of Canastota USA


----------

